# Anyone feeding Kirkland brand dog food?



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

Its Costco's brand dog food and I've read really good reviews and they score 110 on the food scoring chart. I've been feeding it to Layla for about a month and wanted to know if anyone else is feeding it and what their experience has been....

thanks!


----------



## sh0tta (Apr 6, 2009)

I have feed all my animals that for years, stuff is great!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I have feed the chicken for years for my entire kennel. They look great and have great coats.


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

Same as diamond natural chicken and rice, package in the same plant even, just different size kibble and bag. Good feed for the money and usually pretty fresh because of the quanties that are made are specifically for costco stores only.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I have never .. But I have heard it's a pretty decent feed.


----------



## PITRULE (Nov 16, 2008)

MY DOG WASN'T EATING BEFORE KIRKLAND BRAND. SO IT IS GOOD HE NEVER LEAVES ANY


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

I was about to post the same question. 
also should you feed any supplements with it? just so you know there getting everything they need


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

I started feeding it this week. Hopefully they do well on it! Cause it's all I can afford at the moment since I have 3 meat heads! LOL.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

princesstrish617 said:


> Its Costco's brand dog food and I've read really good reviews and they score 110 on the food scoring chart. I've been feeding it to Layla for about a month and wanted to know if anyone else is feeding it and what their experience has been....
> 
> thanks!


If it aint broke, dont fix it!


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

We use it for all 7 of ours and they love it, their coats and skin look great and stool volume was reduced compared to when we fed Nutro Natural Choice (which is twice the price!).


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

Ive had the same effect with every freaking food ive given them.... they start great & then months into the food they start with the runs & projectile vomiting... & horrid gas.... The only thing that has worked for them is raw but its too costly here in the city...I don't know what else to try....


----------



## KB24MVP (Mar 2, 2009)

roe1880 said:


> Ive had the same effect with every freaking food ive given them.... they start great & then months into the food they start with the runs & projectile vomiting... & horrid gas.... The only thing that has worked for them is raw but its too costly here in the city...I don't know what else to try....


Try Dick Van Pattens, its pretty pricey, but the gas is gone.


----------



## meno222 (Jan 4, 2008)

my dog does great on kirkland lamb and rice.


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

KB i would try but I cant find it out here...lol... NYC aint to great with good stuff like that... its fast food everything out here unless you find it @ a small shop in which case they wont carry it too long cause no1 is buying it... imma keep checking but also imma start the raw again... they really did great on the raw diet... Thanks again... Happy Holidays every1...


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Sampsons Dad said:


> If it aint broke, dont fix it!


True that!!!!!!!!


----------



## Laughter777 (Dec 18, 2009)

I feed it....we started with Lamb and Rice and then switched to Chicken...its cheaper and they do just as well on it!


----------

